# O&w Aviation Series



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I've read up on these so I know about the Breitling connection etc.

I've been offered the chance of a NOS 2 register Aviation. These are shown on the O&W website under the Aviation series (the one that says "coming soon").

Anybody got any experience or own a similar one? Also what sort of price would you expect to pay? I think that Roy could source these many moons ago directly from Mr Wajs, with prices starting at about Â£900?

Any view most appreciated.

TY.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I own this one, have done for a number of years, they are lovely watches and coming from O&W they are of course well built.



















I won't go in to the Breitling connection as you already know the history, but regarding prices then I think Roy use to sell these models for around the Â£700 mark but that was about 5 years ago.

At the end of the day for value then I would say they are worth the money, as they are powered by a Swiss movement and Swiss built too


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

This is the one I've been offered:

*(Sellers pic)*










There's a small bit of fluff or something under the crystal which I spotted just above the "Chronographe" wording - this is being sorted by the current owners watch repair chap.

This one is just the 2 sub dial version whereas the normal Navitimer would have 3 - it's still the same general design and feel though. Would that put you off at all?

(There's a very similar one to this with slightly different pushers advertised on Chrono24 though I think their price is shall we say a little optomistic)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a nice watch, but it really depends on what you are after. As for a chronogrpah, then all it's going to give you is the constant seconds and 30min registar, but for the sliderule function then you have everything you could possibly need


----------

